# Assembly Advice For Whizzer Guys



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2021)

I have been sending out DVDs to new Whizzer owners so I have been including advice to advert catastrophes.  This is dumb because I should share these tips with all of you.  Oil opinion:  Synthic is too thin, will leak and will not break in the engine.  If you are a near-death age you can remember the days before oil filters.  You can still get the antique-type oil or non detergent oil. This oil left the sludge in the engine bottom by the bung to flush it out.  Detergent oil is for car filters. Whizzers don't have them so do you want your oil carrying your sludges around the moving parts, looking an oil filter that isn't there?
Illinois has a guy, Joe Cargola who makes parts cheap. An easy guide extender bar bolts to the clutch arm to give your hand lots of leverage and it can not be seen.  It is good to not use one for awhile so you will appreciate the difference. I put a chain guard on all my bikes but most guys can't figure out how to make it work. We bend the angle bracket to offset it.  The guard and brace is then riveted back together.  All my crank ends are double bent by Joe Cargola.
Having Joe dimple the frame keeps the belt from rubbing on the tire and/or your paint off of the frame. He also welds in tank mounts so the old ones don't fall off during mounting.  Use only Caswell epoxy sealer (save half for the next Whizzer tank) after a careful cleaning job by shaking wallboard screws and The Works toilet cleaner.  I only put on powder coated and chrome tanks on my riders because of gas destruction to the tanks
Metal polish has a very mild abrasion material for old paint but it should not be used on pinstripes   I found an Indian seat that a kid modified to put on his bicycle. I put new leather on it for my rider. It looks odd-large but by butt likes it.
Soft water pipe "square" bungs (drain plugs) roundoff but a hex brass doesn't bind and "freeze on" the aluminum case.   Many bungs we find need to be drilled out. Joe has these brass plugs.  We "paint" Coca Cola inside the rims before putting on the tire/tube. It stays sticky with no mess. Tubes rotate on the rim, break the stem and flip you. I smear epoxy glue into tire age cracks but I don't put them on Whizzers.  Try blasting dust off your bikes with a lawn blower while the wife is not home. The cardboard scraps at a frame store can be placed behind your license plate holder.  The front rail fender protecter parts are now made by Joe.  I put as many as I can find on my bikes.  My cranks are double bent and almost all 


















of my bikes have echo tubes, headlights, taillights and generators because all the things make them look like motorcycles.
On one of our rides a guy in a red jacket had to take a whizz behind a bush but some lady with binoculars called the sheriff and his jacket got him a ticket, even though he argued that we were on Whizzers.  My rider bikes are powder coated red to mock a "Whizzer Special" that didn't have a two tone paint job. Red is good for safety. Powder coating can't be two colors. With powder, -no scratches or chips but no shine and trophies either. Catastrophe is a great teacher. One guy called to talk about his new build but he let it run and it vibration-crawled until it tumbled down the stairs.
On tired engines the points get oiled from leaks through the points rod hole.  We plug the hole and use a chain saw solid state ignition unit rather than tearing the engine apart. It works like magic.  It is better than stock. 350 guys share info in the newsletter. I write articles because I was a teacher and less skilled with engines, welding and problem solving but I can be a smart-ass writer who talks the club onto TV and into newspapers.  That is a good way to find a buddy in your area to ride with you.
My wife, Mary, is known as "Poor Mary". I have 104 bikes but not all of them are motorized.  A Whizzer is in most rooms but no bathrooms.  Men used to point at the village idiot and say, "Little woman, see I'm not so bad".  Feel free to use me for that same purpose.  My New Years resolution is to put old advice articles and pictures from old newsletters on the CABE for you strangers.  This is efficient, free communication and you guys are worth it because I have never met a rude bike or Whizzer guy, except me.  What are your tips?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, Ray. Your insight and willingness to share information has been invaluable to me and my Whizzer projects. (I even get your sense of humor) LOL Those of us who own Whizzers are lucky to have guys like you, Al, and Joe in the hobby and as contributors to this forum. Thank You! Tim


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2021)

> A Whizzer is in most rooms but no bathrooms.



Thats where I use mine the most! Sorry had to...... I received a DVD from you years ago, thank you very much! Lots of great info.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 16, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks for posting this, Ray. Your insight and willingness to share information has been invaluable to me and my Whizzer projects. (I even get your sense of humor) LOL Those of us who own Whizzers are lucky to have guys like you, Al, and Joe in the hobby and as contributors to this forum. Thank You! Tim



We Illinois boys feed on each other's knowledge and enthusiasm.  I happened to drop into the most amazing neighborhood in the world.
When I started teaching 5th grade (in 1968) my brother suggested that I disassemble one Whizzer engine and mount the second one.  I got 30 books from GM and I was off and running.  We made a primitive electric motor, trench radio (that works on static electricity), toy designs, experiments and puppets out of recycled plastic bottles.  These engines sat in my classroom for 32 years.  In 1990 one student told me that his uncle restores Whizzer engines.  Joe Cargola returned my call and sent me to Al Blum who lives two miles away from me.  He let me ride his bike and, what I was meant for, bloomed.  Bob Baker got me a Pacemaker and said, "Now you can learn how to restore and ride this in our group."  I became a Whizzer student.  Bob was the club's, "Cupid", wedding man to machine.  His newsletters are now on a CD and sold by a descendant of company's owner.  These are not free but a copy should be sold with each Whizzer.  Your bikes will out live you.  When I took my Whizzer to the Smithsonian, I included all the paper information that I have collected.
I'm such a show-off.  Now I will have to post pictures of what the kids encouraged me to invent for them over the years.  When I retired, twenty years ago, I lost the reason to invent.  Now I just production-make the same things and give then to kids that I meet.  The fickle-finger-of-fate was kind enough to lead me to you and the club.  I'm Bob's replacement.
I am writing a story of our hobby's most amazing guy.  The lost Bob Baker interview of Don White, inventor of the Sportsman Whizzer.  Don couldn't write because of arthritis so it is on CD, from the old tape.  Software will make hard copies.  The inventing part of his life was finished by then, but what he did would win the title, "Invention King of Whizzerland".  In his racing motorcycle design shop, he put Whizzer motors on everything but an airplane.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 16, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Thats where I use mine the most! Sorry had to...... I received a DVD from you years ago, thank you very much! Lots of great info.



It is called a Whizzer.


----------

